# Toenail polish color suggestions



## kcan39 (Aug 14, 2016)

I am a man and I do paint my toenails. My wife has accepted it and let's me paint them when we go out of town. We live 45 minutes outside of New Orleans so we go there often for the day. I have painted them the last two times we went there for the day. The first time I had them painted dark blue almost black and the last time I had them painted dark brown. We are goingback in two weeks to spend a three day weekend there. Right now I'm leaning towards burgundy, chocolate brown, or taupe. I just wanted to get some other opinions on which color I should go with? I know it's weird for a man to paint his toenails but I really like the way it looks when my toenails are nicely painted. Any help would be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 17, 2016)

Any colour would rock on you.


----------

